# بحث قيم عن القيمة المكتسبة باللغة العربية



## سيف الدين مرزوق (24 ديسمبر 2011)

تم اضافته الى المكتبة بالرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...المشروع-وتخطيط-المشروع-(-تابع-للمكتبة-)/page3​

هذا البحث من اعداد الزميل م/جابر يوسف ..
و نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (27 ديسمبر 2011)

حقيقى اكثر من ممتاز بارك الله فى علمكم


----------



## haytham baraka (27 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (27 ديسمبر 2011)

بحث اكثر من مفيد

انصح زملائي الكرام ان يقراوه بعناية
فقد استفدت منه كثيرا

كل الشكر لاخينا م جابر 
و الى اخينا الزميل م سيف الدين


----------



## mahmoudhassaballa (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## essw (28 ديسمبر 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mohammedsharaby (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## essw (30 ديسمبر 2011)

لك الشكر الجزيل وياريت لو تجيب لنا بقية بحوث م/جابر يوسف


----------



## بحر الرجال (31 ديسمبر 2011)

احسن الله اليك وبارك الله فى علمكم


----------



## gabysf (1 يناير 2012)

سأحاول رفع الأبحاث تباعا ان شاء الله 
و نسأل كم الدعاء


----------



## gabysf (1 يناير 2012)

برجاء الذهاب الي موقع الأكاديمية العربية بالدنمارك. 
Www.ao-academy.org
كتب المهندس جابر يوسف


----------



## essw (1 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمر الفاروق (1 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخي الفاضل...بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م الفا (3 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا البحث الرائع


----------



## شمس الغاردينيا (3 يناير 2012)

شكرا بشمهندس على ماقدمت ولكن لدي بعض الاستفسارات :
1- اذا استخدمت القيمة المكتسبة لتقيم اداء مشروع كيف ساتعامل مع بنود الاعمال الاضافية كما تعلم هي لاتدخل اثناء اعداد منحني التدفقات النقدية (القيم المخطط لها) وبنفس الوقت لا استطيع تجاهلها لانها بالنهاية تعبر عن انجاز فعلي للمشروع واخذت جهد ووقت للتنفيذ
2- هل يصلح استخدام القيمة المكتسبة لجميع انواع العقود؟ على سبيل المثال في احد المشاريع كان نوع العقد لامب سم ولكن كانت قيمة الحديد والاسمنت متغيرة حسب سعر السوق وسعرها غير ثابت فكيف لي استخدام القيمة المكتسبة في مثل هذه الحالة.


----------



## gabysf (26 يناير 2012)

كما ذكرت فإن هذه الاداة تستخدم للمشاريع عموما شرط أن يكون هناك أساس يمكن البناء عليه و المقارنة به
لذلك لا بد من تحديد وقت المشروع و معرفة التدفقات النقدية على مدار حياة المشروع بحيث يتم المقارنة و القياس عليها

و اما التغييرات التي تحث نعم يتم ادخالها بعد دراسة تأثيرها على كل من الوقت و التكلفة و مقارنتها أيضا ب Baseline الاولي


----------



## احمد فاضل قيس (14 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## آغاميلاد (21 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## atefzd (5 مارس 2015)

جزالك الله خير


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 مارس 2015)




----------

